# Once in a while- no start?



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by FletchSpecV
My car has done the same thing. When I first got it it would start after only about 2 or 3 clicks. Now it takes about 6-8 before it starts. Once I didn't drive it for about three days and it wouldn't start forever. I tried it and tried it again and tried it again and finally after about 1 and a half minutes of trying to crank it over and over again it kind of started and then died. Then I tried again and it started. It was embarassing though because it's a new car and it sounds like crap when it does that. Occasionally it will still start up sort of weak and die and then I have to start it again! WTF is what I say but they never find anything at the dealership so who knows. 

I have been searching everywhere on this site about everything and I just came across this post. My car does the exact same thing. I cant find an answer to this problem. It will crank but not turn on. Then I crank again and it turns on. It's most noticiable when the car is warm. Sometimes it will turn on and then die and then I have to turn it back on. When the car idles it will drop from 800 to 5 or 600 and the fan will turn on every 3 minutes even when the car is not warmed up. Does anyone think that it might be the coolant temperature sensor. Thanks any help is grately appreciated. I have been looking everywhere forever to solve this.


----------



## Steve 2 Nissans (Jul 14, 2005)

ccasionally, I'll get into my 2003 GXE with 1.8 liter/ 5 speed, push in the clutch, turn the key and just the idiot lines come on, with no sound from under the hood. I turn the key a second time and it starts up with no problems. It only does this once every few weeks. Has anyone else had an issue like this on their Sentra? It only has 42K miles and seems too new to have starter problems (plus I never have had starting probelms with my '88 Nissan hardbody, or with the '90 Sentra that I kept until almost 100K miles). My guess might be the switch that allows the car to start only when the clutch is fully depressed? Does anyone have any ideas or similiar experiences?


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

I have the same kind of car, when it had 44,000 miles on it I experienced a similar problem and it happened to be a fuel pump. Lots of b-15s have had fuel pump issues. If it is, tha NISSAN dealer will replace it for free!


----------



## Steve 2 Nissans (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks- I would think if it were a problem with the electric fuerl pump that the engine would turn over, but wouldn't start. Mine doesn't make a sound. Was yours the same way?

Thanks, Steve


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Steve 2 Nissans said:


> Thanks- I would think if it were a problem with the electric fuerl pump that the engine would turn over, but wouldn't start. Mine doesn't make a sound. Was yours the same way?
> 
> Thanks, Steve


Mine would try to crank; long crank and not start, but then the second time I would try to turn it over it would start right away. Intresting that the first time yours doesn't even make a sound though! Not sure about that one.


----------



## enimem50187 (Sep 14, 2005)

SHIFTVAX said:


> I have the same kind of car, when it had 44,000 miles on it I experienced a similar problem and it happened to be a fuel pump. Lots of b-15s have had fuel pump issues. If it is, tha NISSAN dealer will replace it for free!


I have probably voided my warranty on my car due to aftermarket parts, would they still replace the fuel pump?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Aftermarket parts will not void your warranty unless it's proven to the cause of your problem. It's under the Magnusson-Moss Act. There are Technical Service Bulletins for the b15s about extended crank time. I know if you register you car on the NissanUSA site you can look up recalls and TSBs according to your VIN. Also, I know some insurance companies let you view the same info. I know Progressive does.


----------



## enimem50187 (Sep 14, 2005)

saint0421 said:


> Aftermarket parts will not void your warranty unless it's proven to the cause of your problem. It's under the Magnusson-Moss Act. There are Technical Service Bulletins for the b15s about extended crank time. I know if you register you car on the NissanUSA site you can look up recalls and TSBs according to your VIN. Also, I know some insurance companies let you view the same info. I know Progressive does.


Cool I guess I'll see what happens......or just sell the car if they want me to pay for it


----------

